# New here rim offset with 30in zillas



## ozenne789 (Jan 7, 2014)

I have an 03 honda foreman and l looking to put sum 30x9x14 zillas all skinnies on it and want to know what offset rim do I need? Anything would help


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

Go to ATV Wheels, ATV Tires, ATV Lift Kits, Exhaust, Snorkels, Winches they have pretty good deals on zillas and they will put them on rims for your atv. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozenne789 (Jan 7, 2014)

I have tires already jus need to knOw about the rims


----------

